# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  my blood test, very disappointed!

## bass

Guys i just did a blood test for free and total testosterone because for the first time in my life i felt i had no sex drive, or at least not as much as i always had. well as suspected here is my blood test, totally fvcked up. do you think i can get my doctor to put me on HRT?

Now the only thing I’ve done is S4, but my blood test after that showed my total test went up slightly, them about a 4-6 weeks ago I did Albuterol for 2 weeks at a high does (stupid of me I misunderstood the dose) but then stopped immediately and did nothing after that, that’s when I really felt things changing for me, could the Albuterol messed up my test?

----------


## bass

guys, i been doing some research and found this article, not sure how reliable it is. i eat 8 table spoons a day flax seeds, could this really be the problem?

http://www.soulcysters.net/flaxseed-...ession-237169/

----------


## endus

You went down about 100 point?

I've just read about your albutrol - you were taking more than 2x max dosage or 4x regular dosage. No wonder your heart was racing - I didn't understand when you told me that.

As far as I know, Albutrol doesn't suppress but I did read that it has anabolic activities over a longer period, so who knows.

Make sure you get your blood pressure checked as Albutrol will have more effect on that. The S4 also elevate blood pressure - thats been my case. 

I don't know if Albutrol have any effect on the liver also - when I was taking it, I was taking liv.52 and cycle support, in addition to joint/vit. You may want to get that checked.

You were also sick as I remember - is that over?

I'm sure others could chime in but I would start PCT. There's a possibility that you've never recovered from your original S4 cycle? You said you did 2 week - I'm not sure if that is enough. Maybe it got bumped (per your last blood work) then dropped off after that? Just throwing ideas around. Too early for HRT - get your vitals checked (more blood work - it will be worth it) and if all those check out - start PCT to kick start it back up.

One more thing - are you also lethargic or is it just sex drive?

----------


## bass

yes i am still recovering from chest congestion, and yes i feel week and have to force myself to do something. i did blood work a couple of weeks ago requested by my doctor and he said everything was fine, also i did my last blood test 3 days after i came off antibiotics. i think i really screwed up the PCT after the S4 cycle, so are you saying i can still do PCT? i still have Nolva and Clomid.

also, my blood pressure has been low at all times, i check it 3-4 times a week and it always reads 113/73 or so. I also noticed weakness especially when i do chest workout, but my chest has grown about 30% since i was done with S4. its puzzling!

----------


## bass

You know I just got my nolva and clomid bottles out, I fvcking misread the measurements, I was taking ¼ of what was recommended. What do I do from here? I need help…

----------


## Necrosaro

What was your exact dosing on the nolva and clomid?

----------


## bass

clomid=6mgs
nolva=5mgs

was recommended to run it at 25mgs clomid and 20mgs nolva

----------


## endus

Do you know what your original baseline was (before last blood work)?

May as not have taken anything last time. I would start with Nolva at 20-30mg. I know people do more for AAS (40-50mg) but I'm doing 20mg, like PH level and is working out fine.

Not sure if you need the Clomid though but I've never taken that - just nolva.

----------


## bass

my base lien was at 395 and free was 10.1, and after S4 my total was 423

----------


## bass

BTW, how long should i run it?

----------


## endus

Typical PH dosage is 20/20/10/10 ED. Some go another 2 weeks if suppression is more noticeable (20/20/20/10/10/10).

I typically feel lethargic until 2nd week, then it sort of magically disappear. I'm at that point right now and beginning to feel much better and are more motivated. Last week was a bitch. And I get leaned on Nolva - go figure.

----------


## bass

okay, thanks Endus. just so i understand the formula, 20/20/10/10 means two weeks at 20mgs and two weeks at 10mgs, correct? probably a stupid question but i want to make sure not to make the same mistakes by assuming.

----------


## bass

BTW, whats the harm in doing clomid at the same time?

----------


## Necrosaro

I usually run clomid at 100mgs the first week and 50 for the next 2 weeks there afterwards after a cycle and plan on doing the same for this sarms cycle. I find clomid gets me back on track faster then nolva.

----------


## endus

Yep - that dosage every day for 4 weeks.

Not sure, just nolva worked well for me, so I don't both with the other. We probably shouldn't take any of these drug (isn't this for women's breast cancer?), but I guess its okay for short run.

----------


## bass

it was recommended to me, also its allover this board, many guys do both at the same time. thanks again bud...

----------


## bass

okay guys, i noticed my balls have shrunk a little, and now i am worried. here is what i am doing with PCT,

Clomid,
50/50/20/20

Nolva,
20/20/10/10

do you think i will go back to normal, and when will I see any improvements? i am really depressed about this, I can’t believe S4 shut me down like this! This Fvcking myth about not needing PCT after S4 is bunch of bvllshit…

----------


## endus

So can we now call you small-****  :Smilie: 

I agree about the S4 and PCT. It just piss me off to no end. I wanted to do a cycle in March and now i have to wait - for PCT and rest period. So now it will be May at the earliest. The whole reason why I've decided to take S4 is because it was touted as non suppressive compound - both vendors and users.

And those users that said it didn't suppress - none of of them did any blood work. Again, bro-science wins  :Frown:

----------


## bass

Thanks, what about me going back to normal doing this PCT, is there a chance? also should i do a blood test within couple of weeks to see where I am at? LOL, no please don’t call me small, I still have a dick size of a horse, it just doesn’t look right with shrunken balls. LOL...

----------


## endus

> Thanks, what about me going back to normal doing this PCT, is there a chance? also should i do a blood test within couple of weeks to see where I am at? LOL, no please dont call me small, I still have a dick size of a horse, it just doesnt look right with shrunken balls. LOL...


Everything I've read says its temporary and will come back - so I wouldn't worry about it. I would worry if it didn't come back after 3 months after pct.

There you go again with your active imagination - tiny  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

haha. thanks buddy...perhaps when my balls go back to normal size I’ll take a photo and post it as my avatar. LOL...

----------


## endus

Other than Tiny - anyone wants S4 (I got 1 bottle mixed and 1 bottle worth of powder- little more than 1 bottle worth), I'll trade you for a cycle assist or pct assist or something similar. Or if Adam wants it - you could have it.

This is not for sale (Don't know if this is against the rule, if it is, you could delete this post) I want to trade legal S4 with legal cycle assist supplement.

----------


## adam15425

> Other than Tiny - anyone wants S4 (I got 1 bottle mixed and 1 bottle worth of powder- little more than 1 bottle worth), I'll trade you for a cycle assist or pct assist or something similar. Or if Adam wants it - you could have it.
> 
> This is not for sale (Don't know if this is against the rule, if it is, you could delete this post) I want to trade legal S4 with legal cycle assist supplement.


I'll pass on it, thanks though! Let me know how you like the supps I gave you when you run them

----------


## endus

> I'll pass on it, thanks though! Let me know how you like the supps I gave you when you run them


Will do! S4 screw me with my plan - now I have to wait for couple of months. You know what they say - if its too good to be true...

Let us know about your competition - You'll win!

----------


## Musa

i just did my shit 237 at 29 year old.....****ED UP..........

----------


## bass

> i just did my shit 237 at 29 year old.....****ED UP..........


Van you please clarify and give up[ more details of what went wrong?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Bass what are ur prolactin levels now ? 

Might want to ask about hcg (to experienced users... I'm not)

----------


## Musa

> Van you please clarify and give up[ more details of what went wrong?




http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=421233


yeah and the nurse told me ...ohhhh dont worry your free test is good , so you dont have to worry about total test............yeahhhhhh righhhttt

----------


## adam15425

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=421233
> 
> 
> yeah and the nurse told me ...ohhhh dont worry your free test is good , so you dont have to worry about total test............yeahhhhhh righhhttt


Wait, so did you run s-4?

----------


## Musa

> Guys i just did a blood test for free and total testosterone because for the first time in my life i felt i had no sex drive, or at least not as much as i always had. well as suspected here is my blood test, totally fvcked up. do you think i can get my doctor to put me on HRT?
> 
> Now the only thing Ive done is S4, but my blood test after that showed my total test went up slightly, them about a 4-6 weeks ago I did Albuterol for 2 weeks at a high does (stupid of me I misunderstood the dose) but then stopped immediately and did nothing after that, thats when I really felt things changing for me, could the Albuterol messed up my test?



what was your free test % percent??? my is 2.3

----------


## adam15425

> [COLOR=black]
> Now the only thing I’ve done is S4, but my blood test after that showed my total test went up slightly, them about a 4-6 weeks ago I did Albuterol for 2 weeks at a high does (stupid of me I misunderstood the dose) but then stopped immediately and did nothing after that, that’s when I really felt things changing for me, could the Albuterol messed up my test?


It could possibility be the high dose of Albuterol could have caused a good bit of adrenal fatigue since it turns your CNS into overdrive, resulting in higher cortisol and DHEA. A change in these would elicit a change in all hormones across the board wouldnt it? Maybe the Albuterol was the culprit here? How much were you running?Have you done a Cortisol test?

----------


## bass

Elpropiotorvic, no i haven’t done that test.

Musa, mine is posted above, my total was at 223 and free was at 5.1, where before it was 375 total and 10.1 free.

Adam, first week at 12mgs per day, and second week 18mgs per day.

----------


## adam15425

> Adam, first week at 12mgs per day, and second week 18mgs per day.


I mean thats not a highly insane dose. Most start out at 8-12mg/day. I've seen upwards of 30mg/day. But adrenal fatigue could be an issue here?

----------


## bass

thanks for that Adam. i haven't got an answer on one of my questions, would it be beneficial to do blood test two weeks from now just to see if there is any progress? of course that would be in the middle of my PCT cycle.

----------


## adam15425

> thanks for that Adam. i haven't got an answer on one of my questions, would it be beneficial to do blood test two weeks from now just to see if there is any progress? of course that would be in the middle of my PCT cycle.


I would wait until after pct

----------


## bass

thanks...

----------


## endus

> thanks for that Adam. i haven't got an answer on one of my questions, would it be beneficial to do blood test two weeks from now just to see if there is any progress? of course that would be in the middle of my PCT cycle.


Probably answer your own curiosity - mid pct would be good. If you are using the lab (link) I've sent while back, its only $89 bucks for total/free count.

If you need cortisol control, I think 11oxo was made for that.

----------


## endus

> It could possibility be the high dose of Albuterol could have caused a good bit of adrenal fatigue since it turns your CNS into overdrive, resulting in higher cortisol and DHEA. A change in these would elicit a change in all hormones across the board wouldnt it? Maybe the Albuterol was the culprit here? How much were you running?Have you done a Cortisol test?


This could be a high possibility - good catch. Other than cortisol, what would you have to do? - would PCT even apply in this situation? 

Instead of another free/total count test, maybe Bass should go get this cortisol checked.

----------


## adam15425

> This could be a high possibility - good catch. Other than cortisol, what would you have to do? - would PCT even apply in this situation? 
> 
> Instead of another free/total count test, maybe Bass should go get this cortisol checked.


I would do cortisol now and wait on the free and total test until after pct. I just dont understand how his total test was higher after the s4 and then dropped almost 50% weeks later. I suspect the albuterol had some play in this although he said he did the albuterol 6 weeks ago. Looking at cortisol would be my first choice but I'm kind of stumped here. Also, I would drop the flax seed, some studies show it does in fact decrease testosterone . Might as well take that guess factor out ya know. At this point to get the best assessment would be to do a complete blood panel, pretty much test for everything hormonal related

----------


## bass

> Probably answer your own curiosity - mid pct would be good. If you are using the lab (link) I've sent while back, its only $89 bucks for total/free count.
> 
> If you need cortisol control, I think 11oxo was made for that.


yes thats who i used, i been feeling better already, not sure if its the effects of the PCT or placebo, also glad to report that my "Tinys" are coming back it seems, the right side is back to normal size and the left side almost but not there yet. sex drive still lower than normal.

BTW, what sides am I to expect from the PCT?

----------


## bass

> I would do cortisol now and wait on the free and total test until after pct. I just dont understand how his total test was higher after the s4 and then dropped almost 50% weeks later. I suspect the albuterol had some play in this although he said he did the albuterol 6 weeks ago. Looking at cortisol would be my first choice but I'm kind of stumped here. Also, I would drop the flax seed, some studies show it does in fact decrease testosterone. Might as well take that guess factor out ya know. At this point to get the best assessment would be to do a complete blood panel, pretty much test for everything hormonal related


i think Ill do that...and i did drop the flax seeds altogether.

----------


## adam15425

> yes that’s who i used, i been feeling better already, not sure if its the effects of the PCT or placebo, also glad to report that my "Tinys" are coming back it seems, the right side is back to normal size and the left side almost but not there yet. sex drive still lower than normal.
> 
> BTW, what sides am I to expect from the PCT?


Sides vary. Some may get irritable, sort of woman, menstrual like at times haha. Maybe some acne from the hormone fluctuation. Nothing major as far as sides

----------


## bass

okay i have no clue which test to do, can you guys recommend it?

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tests.php?view=all

----------


## endus

> yes thats who i used, i been feeling better already, not sure if its the effects of the PCT or placebo, also glad to report that my "Tinys" are coming back it seems, the right side is back to normal size and the left side almost but not there yet. sex drive still lower than normal.
> 
> BTW, what sides am I to expect from the PCT?


Are you sure you weren't cold that day when checking? Also, if you were sick, that will definitely affect your test. What anti-biotic were you taking? Too many factors involved (s4, albutrol, sick, etc).

----------


## adam15425

Follicle-stimulating Hormone (FSH) and Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
Testosterone , Free (Direct), Serum With Total Testosterone
Sex Hormone binding Globulin, Serum
Estrogen Testing, Comprehensive Panel
Cortisol, AM

and possibly ...
Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) 

I mean it is totally up to you when to do the tests. I personally would wait until after pct instead of doing them now and then after

----------


## bass

> Are you sure you weren't cold that day when checking? Also, if you were sick, that will definitely affect your test. What anti-biotic were you taking? Too many factors involved (s4, albutrol, sick, etc).


yes but not sure about the cold, i still have a minor cough, thats why i took the antibiotics. the antibiotics were Azithronmycin 250mg, it generic equivalent for Zithromax. i did the blood test 3 days after i was done with antibiotics.

----------


## bass

> Follicle-stimulating Hormone (FSH) and Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
> Testosterone , Free (Direct), Serum With Total Testosterone
> Sex Hormone binding Globulin, Serum
> Estrogen Testing, Comprehensive Panel
> Cortisol, AM
> 
> and possibly ...
> Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) 
> 
> I mean it is totally up to you when to do the tests. I personally would wait until after pct instead of doing them now and then after


thanks Adam, i think i will wait since Ive been feeling much better, its either the PCT or not eating the flax seeds, i don't know. BTW, would it be a good idea to do nothing for a week after PCT then do the test?

----------


## adam15425

> thanks Adam, i think i will wait since I’ve been feeling much better, its either the PCT or not eating the flax seeds, i don't know. BTW, would it be a good idea to do nothing for a week after PCT then do the test?


No problem. It's hard to say but you were eating a lot of flax seed haha. As for after PCT it's up to you. I dont think being active will skew the test results but make sure you follow their pre-testing procedures. I know some require a 12 hr fast or some specific protocol which if not followed will skew results.

----------


## bass

thanks again...

----------


## bass

feeling much better today, sex drive is coming back...

----------


## adam15425

good to hear! I actually was feeling low libido over the past two weeks and just dosed myself with 25mg of aromasin 2 days ago. Woke up today with an impressive morning wood. I'm beginning to think my estrogen levels may have been slightly elevated or the aromasin gave me a drastic spike in testosterone .

----------


## bass

wow, i just read about aromasin, it raises test and lowers estrogen! it made a difference in 2days, that’s amazing. but its also called a steroidal suicide aromatase inhibitor!

----------


## adam15425

> wow, i just read about aromasin, it raises test and lowers estrogen! it made a difference in 2days, that’s amazing. but its also called a steroidal suicide aromatase inhibitor!


Yepp, by lowering estrogen you raise test in your body. That's because your body doesn't measure the amount of test you have to determine if it should make more. The hpta "knows" that test is converted to estrogen by the aromatase. So when the hpta reads low estrogen it signals the testes to start producing more test. So when you use AIFM or similar aromatase inhibitor you lower your estrogen levels, this triggers the hpta to read "we need more test down there" and your test levels then go up as the testes start pumping it out. The aromatase inhibitor will continue to limit the conversion and the hpta will continue to read low estrogen and keep your natural test levels at the high side or normal.Once it binds it destroys the enzme. It doesnt suppress test at all, it is "steroidal" because how it binds to estrogen receptors. It also doesnt screw with your lipid profile like arimidex

----------


## bass

yea the more i read the more i am getting interested in this. now what is the harm of taking this stuff for some one my age 50 year old?

----------


## adam15425

> yea the more i read the more i am getting interested in this. now what is the harm of taking this stuff for some one my age 50 year old?


Now that I'm not quite sure of. Just the same as a SERM or any other AI like arimidex I assume

----------


## endus

> thanks Adam, i think i will wait since Ive been feeling much better, its either the PCT or not eating the flax seeds, i don't know. BTW, would it be a good idea to do nothing for a week after PCT then do the test?


you can't recover that fast - it must been something else. 

I'm taking a nose dive - I was getting little better but just got another hard crash. I have a feeling my nolva is not working much at this point. I'm going to include clomid to see if that does anything. 

I also have some hcg - I got it few months ago but its in powder form? Should I do this? and what do you do with this powder?

----------


## adam15425

> I also have some hcg - I got it few months ago but its in powder form? Should I do this? and what do you do with this powder?


When ready reconstitute with bacteriostatic H2O and keep it in the fridge. Should be good almost up to 60 days but I never used it past 45

----------


## endus

> When ready reconstitute with bacteriostatic H2O and keep it in the fridge. Should be good almost up to 60 days but I never used it past 45


I will - Do I get that at drug store? Also where? Glute or quad - never done hcg either. Wonder if I could use smaller needle they use for diabetics.

----------


## adam15425

> I will - Do I get that at drug store? Also where? Glute or quad - never done hcg either. Wonder if I could use smaller needle they use for diabetics.


You can get it online, lemme find the site. But yea use insulin pins and you can inject almost anywhere I usually hit quads since I'm pretty lean there for a slin pin.

----------


## endus

Thanks - yeah, I'm a big baby. Anything to lessen the pain. Insulin needle would do - intra-muscular right?

----------


## adam15425

> Thanks - yeah, I'm a big baby. Anything to lessen the pain. Insulin needle would do - intra-muscular right?


http://www.evotrition.com/626-bacter...ater-30ml.html

But yepp IM. I mean you can go Sub-Q. Sub Q will take longer to absorb but last longer in your system, IM will hit you faster. Totally up to you. I've done doth and prefer IM. Could be just me but it seems like the ol' nuts get plumper with the same dosage IM than they would the same dosage Sub-Q haha

----------


## Steroidman99

> Guys i just did a blood test for free and total testosterone because for the first time in my life i felt i had no sex drive, or at least not as much as i always had. well as suspected here is my blood test, totally fvcked up. do you think i can get my doctor to put me on HRT?
> 
> Now the only thing Ive done is S4, but my blood test after that showed my total test went up slightly, them about a 4-6 weeks ago I did Albuterol for 2 weeks at a high does (stupid of me I misunderstood the dose) but then stopped immediately and did nothing after that, thats when I really felt things changing for me, could the Albuterol messed up my test?


223 ng/dl? This is great! I had 11.25 ng/dl three weeks ago, after an 8-week cycle on Anavar ! I am a post-menopausal woman now.  :Big Grin: 

If you used 100 mg/day, you could expect roughly 50% suppression. All experience with S-4 I have seen so far agrees with this. I don't know, what happened with you and why you got such weird lab results, but in any case, this level of suppression is what you must reckon with when taking such a high dose of S-4. In theory, the suppression should start at 30 mg/day.

I just take S-4 for PCT, by the way, but only a small dose, 20-30 mg/day. Since my applicator is crappy, I must exactly measure, what a dose I actually take, in drops. The results are "mixed" so far. I went slightly up on some exercises, and slightly down on others. However, considering that normally I would be already crashing, it is not bad. I want to experiment with the dosage, to find out some ideal anti-catabolic dose that wouldn't interfere with my hormonal system.

----------


## endus

Why would you take S4 for PCT? Last thing you want to do is take something that will suppress. Even at lower dosage, if it not going to help you get back to normal level, its not PCT; you are just prolonging your cycle.

Why not just do a lower dose anavar - really no difference in logic - will not help you either way. That old buzz about S4 being not suppressive and is good compound for PCT is a myth.

----------


## Necrosaro

Pct is used to recover not to put something in that will prevent that. Why mess with the Pct and do it properly and get another cycle down the road?

----------


## adam15425

> 223 ng/dl? This is great! 
> 
> If you used 100 mg/day, you could expect roughly 50% suppression. In theory, the suppression should start at 30 mg/day.
> 
> I just take S-4 for PCT, by the way, but only a small dose, 20-30 mg/day. Since my applicator is crappy, I must exactly measure, what a dose I actually take, in drops. The results are "mixed" so far. I went slightly up on some exercises, and slightly down on others. However, considering that normally I would be already crashing, it is not bad. I want to experiment with the dosage, to find out some ideal anti-catabolic dose that wouldn't interfere with my hormonal system.


Anything under 300ng/dL is BAD. 

Those doses are just bro-science and speculation at this point with not near enough blood work by guys to prove it for everyone.

----------


## bass

just un update. looks like i am back to normal physically, sex drive is coming back as well but not where i was before, maybe because i am stressed out from the blood test results. i'll keep you posted.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Anything under 300ng/dL is BAD. 
> 
> Those doses are just bro-science and speculation at this point with not near enough blood work by guys to prove it for everyone.


I plan another bloodwork within the next 2 weeks.

Everything must be tested at first. If my experiment fails, then I won't repeat it again. But obviously, Nolvadex had no use in this situation. I would lose all my gains, just like after my previous 2-month's cycle with Winstrol . It seems that 6 weeks is a limit, above which I can't go, if I want to keep some gains - unless I use HCG for PCT...

----------


## Steroidman99

I just got my blood tests.

*5th February (after an 8-week Anavar cycle):*
HDL: 0.51 mmol/l  _ 1-2.1 *(---)_  
LDL: 5.48 mmol/l _ 1.2-3 (---)*_
LDL:HDL 10.75:1
Testosterone total: 11.25 ng/dl _285-800 *(---)_
ALT: 0.76 ukat/l  _ 0.05-0.85 (-*-)_
AST: 0.75 ukat/l _ 0.05-0.89 (-*-)
_
*15th March (after 5 1/2 weeks, and after 4 1/2 weeks of taking S-4, 15-30 mg/day):*
HDL: 0.68 mmol/l
LDL: 3.11 mmol/l 
LDL:HDL 4.57:1 
Testosterone total: 132.12 ng/dl
ALT: 0.46 ukat/l 
AST: 0.75 ukat/l 

The cholesterol values improve quite rapidly, I am actually below the "lower risk ratio" 5:1 already, and I am heading towards the "desirable optimal ratio" 3,5:1. I don't know, what are my normal values, however. 

The AST values still don't return to my normal level, but they are within the normal range. 

My testosterone is nevertheless still very low, although nearly 12-times higher than last time. This is disappointing, because I already felt fine this weekend. On Sunday, I had a heavy training and maybe the test subsequently decreased a bit. In any case, I seriously consider using HCG , because this pace is too slow. On the other hand, it is known that the initial improvement of testosterone levels after a long cycle is slow.

----------


## bass

okay, i did blood test today for total free test, i didn't want to spend the money to do more, besides test is what i am concerned about. i'll post the result as soon as i get them. wish me luck!

----------


## adam15425

> okay, i did blood test today for total free test, i didn't want to spend the money to do more, besides test is what i am concerned about. i'll post the result as soon as i get them. wish me luck!


Good luck Bass! I bet you'll be just fine

----------


## Steroidman99

> okay, i did blood test today for total free test, i didn't want to spend the money to do more, besides test is what i am concerned about. i'll post the result as soon as i get them. wish me luck!


Wait... If I remember well, you did a S-4 cycle at high doses, then you did PCT, after finishing PCT your bloodwork showed high testosterone levels. After several weeks you did a blood work again - and testosterone was suppressed roughly by 50%?

This would make sense - S-4 suppressed testosterone (at 100 mg/day, it should be around 50%), you used Nolvadex that artifically elevated your test levels (it can increase testosterone by 150%!), you stopped using Nolvadex and after several weeks your endogenous test levels fell down again, because they still weren't fully recovered... Am I right?

----------


## bass

yes thats correct...

----------


## bass

i am speechless, and happy as a clam! thanks to all the members who guided me to do proper PCT. here is my latest blood test results. thanks again...

----------


## adam15425

That's what I'm talking about! Glad to hear bass

----------


## bass

> That's what I'm talking about! Glad to hear bass


thanks bro...

----------


## Steroidman99

> So can we now call you small-**** 
> 
> I agree about the S4 and PCT. It just piss me off to no end. I wanted to do a cycle in March and now i have to wait - for PCT and rest period. So now it will be May at the earliest. The whole reason why I've decided to take S4 is because it was touted as non suppressive compound - both vendors and users.
> 
> And those users that said it didn't suppress - none of of them did any blood work. Again, bro-science wins


This is not a myth. You used excessive doses. When you consieder that 100 mg/day suppresses testosterone by mere 50%, it is very mild when compared with steroids .

By the way, considering that Nolva can increase testosterone levels by 150%, I think that your endogenous test will again drop soon. The current values can't tell you, how your hormonal system is recovered.

----------


## bass

i am planning to do another test within a month or two...

----------


## bass

Monday I’ll be doing another blood work for free and total testosterone, I’ll post the results here. I’ve been feeling really good physically, and I believe my test levels will be good.

----------


## bass

my latest blood work results!

----------


## Steroidman99

> my latest blood work results!


And what preceded this bloodwork? I am sorry, I won't read all your posts. You haven't taken anything since March - perhaps except Nolvadex ?

I should also post my bloodwork, I think.

*5th February (after an 8-week Anavar cycle):*
HDL: 0.51 mmol/l _1-2.1 *(---)_
LDL: 5.48 mmol/l _1.2-3 (---)*_
LDL:HDL 10.75:1
Testosterone total: *11.25 ng/dl* _285-800 *(---)_
ALT: 0.76 ukat/l _0.05-0.85 (-*-)_
AST: 0.75 ukat/l _0.05-0.89 (-*-)_

*15th March (after 5 1/2 weeks, and after 4 1/2 weeks of taking S-4, 15-30 mg/day):*
HDL: 0.68 mmol/l
LDL: 3.11 mmol/l
LDL:HDL 4.57:1
Testosterone total:* 132.12 ng/dl*
ALT: 0.46 ukat/l
AST: 0.75 ukat/l 

*5th May 2010:*
HDL 0.88 mmol/l x38.67=34.02 mg/dl
LDL 2.61 mmol/l x38.67=100.93 mg/dl
LDL:HDL 2.97:1
Testosterone total: *424,57 ng/dl*
AST 0.75 ukat/l 

The results from 5th May were measured 2 weeks after the end of my S-4 minicycle (45-50 mg/day for 3 weeks). In the end of March I namely lost patience, because my dosage of S-4 was apparently too low and I was slowly losing gains. Therefore, I decided to get them back and I raised my S-4 doses. At 50 mg/day, it finally started to work - and my feelings were fantastic. My strength endurance and recovery speed reached virtually Stakhanovite dimensions. 

Unfortunately, I hadn't any opportunity to measure my testosterone levels immediately after finishing S-4. But considering that I still expected too low testosterone levels, I started to take anastrozole, 1 mg/day. However, after 2 weeks my testosterone is already in the "safe range" and I don't lose any strength. It seems that S-4 didn't interfere with the recovery of my testosterone and anastrozole works fine, although it is not an especially strong drug for PCT (It can elevate testosterone levels by ca. 60%.)

The cholesterol ratio is surprisingly good (LDL:HDL 2.97:1), although my HDL is otherwise quite low.

----------

